

Bluetooth Technology is Named After a King - ademarre
http://brokensecrets.com/2014/05/21/bluetooth-technology-is-named-after-a-king/

======
ademarre
Not news, really, but I didn't realize the history until I stumbled on it. Of
course you could also read the more concise Wikipedia version:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth#Name_and_logo](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth#Name_and_logo)

~~~
jqm
That was completely useless info. And also very interesting. Good submission.

